# Vaporesso Guardian cCELL Tank Atomizer



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Diameter: 22mm;
Height: 55mm;
Weight: 60g;
E-juice capacity: 2.0ml

Package Include:
1 x Guardian Tank with CCELL-GD SS 0.5 Coil Preinstalled;
1 x Extra CCELL-GD MTL 1.5 ohm;
1 x Mouthpiece for MTL;
1 x Seal Ring;

Reactions: Like 1


----------

